# Scienza vs filosofia



## feather (29 Settembre 2014)

Sperando che il link funzioni e non esca un'altra foto porno come l'ultima volta..

http://incomaemeglio.blogspot.sg/20...gn=Feed:+incomaemeglio+(in+coma+è+meglio)&m=1

Personalmente non concordo.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Settembre 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Sperando che il link funzioni e non esca un'altra foto porno come l'ultima volta..
> 
> http://incomaemeglio.blogspot.sg/20...gn=Feed:+incomaemeglio+(in+coma+è+meglio)&m=1
> 
> Personalmente non concordo.


La verità sta nel mezzo, come sempre, credo.
Sono entrambe necessarie ed imprescindibili per il genere umano imho.
Comunque bel 3d socio.:up:


----------



## Flavia (29 Settembre 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Sperando che il link funzioni e non esca un'altra foto porno come l'ultima volta..
> 
> http://incomaemeglio.blogspot.sg/20...gn=Feed:+incomaemeglio+(in+coma+è+meglio)&m=1
> 
> Personalmente non concordo.


in cosa non concordi?
in ciò che afferma l'articolo,
o che vi sia una sorta "di antagonismo"
tra studi umanistici e studi scientifici?


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> in cosa non concordi?
> in ciò che afferma l'articolo,
> o che vi sia una sorta "di antagonismo"
> tra studi umanistici e studi scientifici?


Non concordo sul fatto che l'oggettività della scienza si basi sulla soggettività dell'essere umano. 
C'è larga parte della matematica e fisica che non ha riscontri nella soggettività dell'individuo ma dà comunque misure tangibili.
Forse era così all'inizio, la soggettività delle percezioni umane è stata la scintilla che ha dato il via. Ma ora la scienza non ha bisogno, ne può, basarsi più su questo. O rimarrà ancorata al poco che l'essere umano è in grado di percepire e capire. La matematica serve proprio a questo. Ad andare oltre a quello che la mente umana può concepire e analizzare.
In matematica si possono studiare spazi a n dimensioni, che sono completamente fuori dalla capacità di astrazione umana, non li puoi visualizzare nella testa. Eppure ci sono strumenti che ti permettono di studiarli lo stesso. Anche se sono fuori da quello che la tua mente percepisce e capisce.
Non so se mi sono spiegato.


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Sperando che il link funzioni e non esca un'altra foto porno come l'ultima volta..
> 
> http://incomaemeglio.blogspot.sg/20...gn=Feed:+incomaemeglio+(in+coma+è+meglio)&m=1
> 
> Personalmente non concordo.


Interessante, ben scritto e a tratti divertente.


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non concordo sul fatto che l'oggettività della scienza si basi sulla soggettività dell'essere umano.
> C'è larga parte della matematica e fisica che non ha riscontri nella soggettività dell'individuo ma dà comunque misure tangibili.
> Forse era così all'inizio, la soggettività delle percezioni umane è stata la scintilla che ha dato il via. Ma ora la scienza non ha bisogno, ne può, basarsi più su questo. O rimarrà ancorata al poco che l'essere umano è in grado di percepire e capire. La matematica serve proprio a questo. Ad andare oltre a quello che la mente umana può concepire e analizzare.
> In matematica si possono studiare spazi a n dimensioni, che sono completamente fuori dalla capacità di astrazione umana, non li puoi visualizzare nella testa. Eppure ci sono strumenti che ti permettono di studiarli lo stesso. Anche se sono fuori da quello che la tua mente percepisce e capisce.
> Non so se mi sono spiegato.


Non sono totalmente d'accordo, perché credo che per soggettività umana s'intenda qualcosa che vada comunque oltre la capacità di astrazione.
Alla fine, se ci sono gli strumenti per studiare fenomeni che non sono visualizzabili nella testa, c'è stato comunque qualcuno che ha avuto la percezione per realizzarli, quegli strumenti...


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Alla fine, se ci sono gli strumenti per studiare fenomeni che non sono visualizzabili nella testa, c'è stato comunque qualcuno che ha avuto la percezione per realizzarli, quegli strumenti...


Certo, ma da lì in poi quegli strumenti vivranno di vita propria, e gli strumenti che nasceranno da quegli studi saranno nati da altri strumenti.
È una piramide che ha l'uomo alla sua base ma poi cresce su sé stessa.


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Certo, ma da lì in poi quegli strumenti vivranno di vita propria, e gli strumenti che nasceranno da quegli studi saranno nati da altri strumenti.
> È una piramide che ha l'uomo alla sua base ma poi cresce su sé stessa.


Non lo so, caro Feather 
Come la metti tu sembra che gli strumenti (intendiamo entrambi la tecnologia?) possano vivere di vita propria e, sarò una romanticona, proprio non riesco a vederla così...


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> (intendiamo entrambi la tecnologia?)


In questo caso direi più la matematica.


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

feather ha detto:


> In questo caso direi più la matematica.


Matematica calcolata con l'ausilio della tecnologia, tipo quell' algoritmo che genera un numero particolare che è oggetto di compravendita... ora mi sfugge come si chiama e sto x strada...


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

feather ha detto:


> In questo caso direi più la matematica.


Matematica calcolata con l'ausilio della tecnologia, tipo quell' algoritmo che genera un numero particolare che è oggetto di compravendita... ora mi sfugge come si chiama e sto x strada...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non concordo sul fatto che l'oggettività della scienza si basi sulla soggettività dell'essere umano.
> C'è larga parte della matematica e fisica che non ha riscontri nella soggettività dell'individuo ma dà comunque misure tangibili.
> Forse era così all'inizio, la soggettività delle percezioni umane è stata la scintilla che ha dato il via. Ma ora la scienza non ha bisogno, ne può, basarsi più su questo. O rimarrà ancorata al poco che l'essere umano è in grado di percepire e capire. La matematica serve proprio a questo. Ad andare oltre a quello che la mente umana può concepire e analizzare.
> In matematica si possono studiare spazi a n dimensioni, che sono completamente fuori dalla capacità di astrazione umana, non li puoi visualizzare nella testa. Eppure ci sono strumenti che ti permettono di studiarli lo stesso. Anche se sono fuori da quello che la tua mente percepisce e capisce.
> Non so se mi sono spiegato.


Vediamo l'articolo che hai postato mostra la totale ignoranza dell'epistemiologia.
L'epistemiologia mostra come ci sia un legame a doppia mandata, da sempre, tra filosofia e scienza.
Un legame fatto così ti faccio un esempio da una materia che conosco:
La musica per organo è stata condizionata dai costruttori d'organo, o i costruttori d'organo sono stati condizionati dai compositori?

Parli poi della matematica ok.
Bon essa dice Schopenhauer è pura astrazione mentale:
In soldoni due alberi vicini passano la loro esistenza senza avere nessuna coscienza di essere due alberi.

La filosofia ha solo da sempre chiesto alla scienza.
Ehi scienza: Come conosci il mondo?

Ipso facto la matematica non riesce a spiegare certi fenomeni.
Magari lo può fare in via teorica, per cui magari si parla di postulati, perchè intanto la tecnologia non è ancora stata in grado di fornire gli strumenti idonei.

In altre parole scienza vs filosofia è storicamente un non senso.

Perchè storicamente abbiamo scienziati che chiedono ai filosofi la ragione di certe cose, e viceversa, filosofi che chiedono agli scienziati ragione di certe cose.


----------



## spleen (30 Settembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vediamo l'articolo che hai postato mostra la totale ignoranza dell'epistemiologia.
> L'epistemiologia mostra come ci sia un legame a doppia mandata, da sempre, tra filosofia e scienza.
> Un legame fatto così ti faccio un esempio da una materia che conosco:
> La musica per organo è stata condizionata dai costruttori d'organo, o i costruttori d'organo sono stati condizionati dai compositori?
> ...


Quoto.
Scienza e filosofia sono sempre state legate a filo doppio, accomunate dall' intenzione di trovare spiegazioni alla realtà utilizzando come strumento la ragione umana.
Storicamente sono tra l'altro il prodotto più tipico di quella che noi siamo soliti definire come "Civiltà Occidentale"
Parlando di matematica, il mio prof delle superiori (persona di una cultura davvero immensa) soleva dire:
- Ragazzi quando diciamo che 2 +2 +fa 4 stiamo esprimendo innanzi tutto un concetto filosofico.
La scienza in questi ultimi anni fa' da figlia evoluta della filosofia e, secondo me, non si distingue per le cose che progressivamente riesce a spiegare bensì per gli interrogativi che le nuove scoperte suscitano, innescando sempre nuove problematiche.
Semmai ci dovesse essere un contrasto lo vedrei apparentemente (solo apparentemente ) tra scienza e religione.
Invito a leggere questa illuminante sintesi nel link sottostante.
http://www.scienzaefilosofia.it/res/site70201/res569818_03-parisi.pdf


----------



## feather (1 Ottobre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè storicamente abbiamo scienziati che chiedono ai filosofi la ragione di certe cose, e viceversa, filosofi che chiedono agli scienziati ragione di certe cose.


Esempi..?

P.S.: Di musica e di organi non so una cippa, ma se dovessi tirare a indovinare direi che sono i compositori che sono stati giocoforza influenzati dai progettisti (e dai limiti fisici degli organi). Se con quello strumento una data frequenza non la puoi fare, giocoforza non ce la metti nella partitura. Credo... no?


----------



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Scienza e filosofia sono sempre state legate a filo doppio, accomunate dall' intenzione di trovare spiegazioni alla realtà utilizzando come strumento la ragione umana.
> Storicamente sono tra l'altro il prodotto più tipico di quella che noi siamo soliti definire come "Civiltà Occidentale"
> Parlando di matematica, il mio prof delle superiori (persona di una cultura davvero immensa) soleva dire:
> ...


L'articolo me lo sono salvato... lo leggo dopo, l'incipit mi ha conquistata...

Non so... la butto lì comunque: sono abbastanza convinta che scienza e filosofia sono state e sono legate l'una all'altra, quello che mi chiedo è se ora come ora questo legame è riconosciuto. Voglio dire che di filosofi ce ne sono pochi e fanno una gran fatica anche solo a svolgere la loro funzione di analisi, figuriamoci a divulgare il loro pensiero, mentre gli scienziati sono molti di più...
Poi aggiungo che spesso, io per prima, si confonde lo scienziato con il tecnico: credo che lo scienziato, per l'atto che fa di scoprire/inventare qualcosa che non è stato ancora scoperto/inventato, abbia una capacità di astrazione pari a quella di un filosofo.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Scienza e filosofia sono sempre state legate a filo doppio, accomunate dall' intenzione di trovare spiegazioni alla realtà utilizzando come strumento la ragione umana.
> Storicamente sono tra l'altro il prodotto più tipico di quella che noi siamo soliti definire come "Civiltà Occidentale"
> Parlando di matematica, il mio prof delle superiori (persona di una cultura davvero immensa) soleva dire:
> ...


Mirabile sintesi...
A me vengono in mente certe proposizioni che hanno attraversato i secoli...
La prima: Ipse dixit! Una cosa è vera perchè l'ha detta lui: Aristotele.

La seconda: Galileo una cosa per essere "vera" deve poter essere "misurata".
( cioè lui disse Ipse Dixit un fico secco, nessuno è mai andato a guardare se le cose stanno "effettivamente" così)

Come terza istanza
Il positivismo!
Incredibile che impulso diede in Germania spece negli studi sulla fisiologia e la medicina.

La quarta istanza:
Popper: Una teoria è quanto mai vera quanto più resiste ai tentativi di falsificazione.

Infine la cosa che più mi colpisce della scienza è la scoperta "per caso" e non frutto di ricerche, quella dettata dal mondo delle "intuizioni" o delle "induzioni".

L'esempio che mi sconcertò di più fu quello di Keplero?
Non ricordo bene se fu lui...o copernico...

Ma insomma sti astronomi erano ingannati dal fatto che ok i pianeti "girano" intorno al sole, dunque fanno cerchi.
Ma i calcoli non tornavano

Ed è lì che si libera la mente no?
Chi sta dire che sono dei cerchi? Devono parforsa essere dei cerchi?
Proviamo a vedere se magari non siano delle ellissi...

E paffete...

Ecco a volte l'inganno della mente umana...
Uno si diceva eh no casso, sto sbagliando i calcoli...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> L'articolo me lo sono salvato... lo leggo dopo, l'incipit mi ha conquistata...
> 
> Non so... la butto lì comunque: sono abbastanza convinta che scienza e filosofia sono state e sono legate l'una all'altra, quello che mi chiedo è se ora come ora questo legame è riconosciuto. Voglio dire che di filosofi ce ne sono pochi e fanno una gran fatica anche solo a svolgere la loro funzione di analisi, figuriamoci a divulgare il loro pensiero, mentre gli scienziati sono molti di più...
> Poi aggiungo che spesso, io per prima, si confonde lo scienziato con il tecnico: credo che lo scienziato, per l'atto che fa di scoprire/inventare qualcosa che non è stato ancora scoperto/inventato, abbia una capacità di astrazione pari a quella di un filosofo.


Difficile trovare oggi uno scienziato che non conosca la filosofia come background
Proprio perchè i filosofi si sono adoperati nella storia per dare un metodo agli scienziati.
Secondo me non puoi essere scienziato se non sei passato per Galileo Galilei.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Esempi..?
> 
> P.S.: Di musica e di organi non so una cippa, ma se dovessi tirare a indovinare direi che sono i compositori che sono stati giocoforza influenzati dai progettisti (e dai limiti fisici degli organi). Se con quello strumento una data frequenza non la puoi fare, giocoforza non ce la metti nella partitura. Credo... no?


Vedi la tua logica
ti frega.
Di fatto è come l'attrazione modale e la consecutio temporum.
Se tu dici che è attrazione modale il prf dice che sbagli che è consecutio.
Se tu dici consecutio il prof dice che è attrazione.

Da cui la legge di Murphy
Comunque la metto so ciavà.

E se io ti dicessi che:
Il più grande dei grandi compositori per l'organo è stato Bach.
Tu concordi.

Ma se io ti mostrassi che fino alla fine del xx secolo
con nessun organo italiano era possibile eseguire la musica di bach?

Sulla frequenza?
Ok.

Bach impose che la pedaliera si spingesse fino al fa 30.
Poi ci ha pensato lui a comporre un pezzo in cui si usi il fa 30 ed è questo:

[video=youtube;P8Z7bARLumw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8Z7bARLumw[/video]

vedi al minuto 3.50


----------



## tullio (1 Ottobre 2014)

Per carattere sono contrario all'uso degli assoluti,e quindi di termini universalizzanti, e preferisco operare con termini relativi: relativizzare i concetti. Toglierei allora il carattere di assoluto sia alla filosofia sia alla scienza: la filosofia è un modo di pensare (un modo, non _il_ modo) che è sorto all'incirca nel V sec. a.C in Grecia e di cui noi, tutti, siamo i figli. Un modo di guardare il mondo. La scienza è un prodotto di questo modo, un prodotto della filosfia, che si è originata, all'incirca, nel XVI secolo: diciamo con Galileo. Un prodotto della filosofia tanto è che Newton, nel '700, definiva se stesso "filosofo".
Oggi (dunque per noi) la scienza ha costi altissimi. La ricerca costa spropositi. Costi che vengono accettati sulla base del principio che la scienza aiuti a vivere meglio: in sostanza siamo disposti a pagare la scienza perché funziona come tecnologia. Se ci liberiamo dalla retorica scolastica sul valore della scienza "pura" non tardiamo ad accorgerci che la tecnologia è il fine e la scienza il mezzo. 
Poiché la scienza non può indagare tutto, non fosse che per una questione economica (in realtà ci sono altre influenza ma hanno un ruolo decisamente minore), la scienza va indirizzata. Scegliere di costruire un sincrotone o un radiotelescopio è una scelta in definitiva politica, nel senso che non è una scelta scientifica ma extrascientifica. Diciamo che si sceglie su quale tecnologia futura puntare. Una scelta che qualcuno deve compiere. Se rinunciamo all'idea ingenua che in democrazia le scelte le facciano i cittadini, dobbiamo ammettere che la scelta viene fatta dal potere e, comunque vogliamo definire questo potere, è chiaro qualunque potere non può che operare scelte a proprio vantaggio. 
Oggi, peraltro, la tecnologia vive di una logica propria e impone a se stessa le scelte relative. Questo significa che impone la propria logica, il proprio potere. 
Come lo sappiamo? Lo sappiamo perché usiamo la filosofia: l'indagine sul senso della realtà.


----------



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Difficile trovare oggi uno scienziato che non conosca la filosofia come background
> Proprio perchè i filosofi si sono adoperati nella storia per dare un metodo agli scienziati.
> Secondo me *non puoi essere scienziato se non sei passato per Galileo Galile*i.


Questo mi sembra scontato, dal Neanderthal in poi... credo che si chiami evoluzione e che coinvolga l'essere umano a 360°, per quanto poi è l'essere umano stesso che perde la sua "memoria storica" a livello conscio, ma non inconsciamente... ci sono quelle cose che vengon "registrate" e poi "riportate" nelle generazioni future, diventano componenti biologiche...
Forse, quello che intende feather è un livello diverso: cioè quando gli strumenti prendono poi il sopravvento e sostituiscono l'essere umano, anche nel pensare e proiettarsi...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Questo mi sembra scontato, dal Neanderthal in poi... credo che si chiami evoluzione e che coinvolga l'essere umano a 360°, per quanto poi è l'essere umano stesso che perde la sua "memoria storica" a livello conscio, ma non inconsciamente... ci sono quelle cose che vengon "registrate" e poi "riportate" nelle generazioni future, diventano componenti biologiche...
> Forse, quello che intende feather è un livello diverso: cioè quando gli strumenti prendono poi il sopravvento e sostituiscono l'essere umano, anche nel pensare e proiettarsi...


Non è andata proprio così ma è spiegato egregiamente nel post di Tullio.
E ricordiamoci che perfino il concetto di evoluzione era sconosciuto prima del 1800.


----------



## spleen (1 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Questo mi sembra scontato, dal Neanderthal in poi... credo che si chiami evoluzione e che coinvolga l'essere umano a 360°, per quanto poi è l'essere umano stesso che perde la sua "memoria storica" a livello conscio, ma non inconsciamente... *ci sono quelle cose che vengon "registrate" e poi "riportate" nelle generazioni future, diventano componenti biologiche...*
> Forse, quello che intende feather è un livello diverso: cioè quando gli strumenti prendono poi il sopravvento e sostituiscono l'essere umano, anche nel pensare e proiettarsi...


(Adesso mi attiro gli strali di Tullio) 
In effetti le cose dovrebbero stare in maniera un pochino diversa, non so' se tu hai letto "La macchina dei memi" di Susan Blackmore, ecco, sta signora sostiene che nella società sopravvivono, si modificano e si rafforzano solo le "componenti della cultura sociale" che dimostrano di saper resitere nel tempo, una sorta di principio della selezione naturale darwiniana applicato alle idee e ai concetti culturali (che lei definisce "memi").
In pratica, semplificando agli estremi la cosa, un bambino che nasce non ricorda le esperienze vissute dalle generazioni che lo hanno preceduto ma può attingere solamente a 2 elementi, il primo è la parte subconscio-evolutiva, raffinata in millenni di evoluzione della specie, codificata nel nostro comportamento istintivo, il secondo è la cultura della società dove viene al mondo.
La speculazione scientifica oggi, comunque apre molti più scenari della filosofia speculativa, perchè dispone di maggiori e intriganti occasioni, per esempio la meccanica quantistica nel comportamento paradossalmente "casuale" di alcune particelle si è perfino spinta ad ipotizzare la presenza di universi paralleli, dunque realtà, diverse da quella che noi viviamo.
Mi stò annoiando da solo, smetto.


----------



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> (Adesso mi attiro gli strali di Tullio)
> In effetti le cose dovrebbero stare in maniera un pochino diversa, non so' se tu hai letto "La macchina dei memi" di Susan Blackmore, ecco, sta signora sostiene che nella società sopravvivono, si modificano e si rafforzano solo le "componenti della cultura sociale" che dimostrano di saper resitere nel tempo, una sorta di principio della selezione naturale darwiniana applicato alle idee e ai concetti culturali (che lei definisce "memi").
> In pratica, semplificando agli estremi la cosa, un bambino che nasce non ricorda le esperienze vissute dalle generazioni che lo hanno preceduto ma può attingere solamente a 2 elementi, il primo è la parte subconscio-evolutiva, raffinata in millenni di evoluzione della specie, codificata nel nostro comportamento istintivo, il secondo è la cultura della società dove viene al mondo.
> La speculazione scientifica oggi, comunque apre molti più scenari della filosofia speculativa, perchè dispone di maggiori e intriganti occasioni, per esempio la meccanica quantistica nel comportamento paradossalmente "casuale" di alcune particelle si è perfino spinta ad ipotizzare la presenza di universi paralleli, dunque realtà, diverse da quella che noi viviamo.
> Mi stò annoiando da solo, smetto.


Io non mi sono annoiata affatto. 
Non ho letto il libro che suggerisci, ma hai sintetizzato quello che penso anche io... credo che andrò in biblioteca a cercarlo... grazie.


----------



## spleen (2 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io non mi sono annoiata affatto.
> Non ho letto il libro che suggerisci, ma hai sintetizzato quello che penso anche io... credo che andrò in biblioteca a cercarlo... grazie.


Attenta che però è un po' palloso.
Se ti va' leggiti anche " Il gene egoista" di Dawkins.


----------



## lolapal (2 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Attenta che però è un po' palloso.
> Se ti va' leggiti anche " Il gene egoista" di Dawkins.


La "pallosità" è una cosa soggettiva... e io sono un po' "pallosetta" di mio...


----------



## spleen (2 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> La "pallosità" è una cosa soggettiva... e io sono un po' "pallosetta" di mio...


Non si direbbe.... davvero.
Una a cui piace la comicità di Allen che era fatta di battute intelligenti e fulminanti.....
Io piuttosto, a volte


----------



## lolapal (2 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Non si direbbe.... davvero.
> Una a cui piace la comicità di Allen che era fatta di battute intelligenti e fulminanti.....
> Io piuttosto, a volte


Ma Allen piace anche a te, quindi... [emoji6] [emoji4]


----------



## tullio (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Strali!*

Questa dei memi è una conversazione che continua su vari 3d, con Spleen, Conte, Giorgiocan... e non è affatto male come chiacchierata. Pertanto...vai con gli strali!!! 
MI ha colpito la riflessione che fece una persona in relazione alla morbidezza della pelle: nessuno di noi, immagino, vive lavorando la pelle o le stoffe, e quiindi ha particolari abilità a riguardo. Eppure noi siamo in grado di vedere la morbidezza della pelle (o delle stoffe e così via...). E questa è una cosa strana poiché la morbidezza si "sente" e non si vede. Ora possiamo supporre che la nostra capacità di vederla derivi da memi ereditati oppure possiamo supporre che derivi dal fatto che, a partire dei primi ominidi che lavoravano la pelle, i gesti tramandati siano entrati così profondamente nei nostri codici appresi (e non ereditati) che sono giunti a noi dalle nostre mamme che ci cullavano e coccolavano avvolgendoci in morbidi panni e massaggiavano la nostra pelle (o ci facevano sentire la loro) sino a interiorizzare valenze cognitive. 
Possiamo dunque sceglire tra ereditarietà e cultura. La prima mi pare troppo facile come via.


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Ottobre 2014)

Eccomi!! 



tullio ha detto:


> derivi dal fatto che, a partire dei primi ominidi che lavoravano la pelle, i gesti tramandati siano entrati così profondamente nei nostri codici appresi (e non ereditati) che sono giunti a noi dalle nostre mamme che ci cullavano e coccolavano avvolgendoci in morbidi panni e massaggiavano la nostra pelle (o ci facevano sentire la loro) sino a interiorizzare valenze cognitive.
> Possiamo dunque sceglire tra ereditarietà e cultura. La prima mi pare troppo facile come via.


Quando ti leggo, tullio, tendo sempre ad apprezzare quello che scrivi. La cosa insolita è che pur condividendo pienamente buona parte delle tue argomentazioni, al bivio mi trovo sempre a prendere l'altra strada! 

Io definirei la situazione da te proposta come un esempio da manuale del funzionamento dei cosiddetti *neuroni specchio* (http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuroni_specchio). Il fatto è che la facoltà di apprendere così profondamente qualcosa anche soltanto osservandolo è un "dono" evolutivo senza ombra di dubbio, noto in molte (altre! ) specie animali e di cui siamo maestri assoluti da molto prima di comunicare tramite un linguaggio vero e proprio. Quindi, dal mio punto di vista, *ereditarietà*. Ma ovviamente questo particolare funzionamento del cervello ha lo scopo preciso di assorbire la *cultura *legata al proprio ambiente (con una specificità inaudita, pensate solo ai "sottodialetti" che potete incontrare in zone diverse della medesima città, coesistenti rispetto alle influenze implicate dal livello di integrazione offerto da qualsiasi ambiente urbano): insomma, è uno dei principi della capacità di adattamento di una qualsiasi popolazione al proprio habitat nel tempo. Forse stavolta di troviamo di fronte a un ibrido tra "animalità" e "umanità" entrambi propri del nostro bagaglio?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Questa dei memi è una conversazione che continua su vari 3d, con Spleen, Conte, Giorgiocan... e non è affatto male come chiacchierata. Pertanto...vai con gli strali!!!
> MI ha colpito la riflessione che fece una persona in relazione alla morbidezza della pelle: nessuno di noi, immagino, vive lavorando la pelle o le stoffe, e quiindi ha particolari abilità a riguardo. Eppure noi siamo in grado di vedere la morbidezza della pelle (o delle stoffe e così via...). E questa è una cosa strana poiché la morbidezza si "sente" e non si vede. Ora possiamo supporre che la nostra capacità di vederla derivi da memi ereditati oppure possiamo supporre che derivi dal fatto che, a partire dei primi ominidi che lavoravano la pelle, i gesti tramandati siano entrati così profondamente nei nostri codici appresi (e non ereditati) che sono giunti a noi dalle nostre mamme che ci cullavano e coccolavano avvolgendoci in morbidi panni e massaggiavano la nostra pelle (o ci facevano sentire la loro) sino a interiorizzare valenze cognitive.
> Possiamo dunque sceglire tra ereditarietà e cultura. La prima mi pare troppo facile come via.


Pensa io vivo nel distretto conciario più grande di Europa.
E questo è il mio vicino di casa...
http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/s..._due_fratelli_vicentini_sbaragliano_il_macef/

Ora vediamo l'ereditarietà.

Agostino Mioli oramai è anziano.

Siccome a confezionare borse non si impara con la scienza e sui libri,
ha deciso di tenere un corso per la locale scuola professionale.

Vi è tutto un sapere che non compare nei testi filosofici e nei libri di scienza, ma che nasce dal testo padre che si chiama untodegumbio e si nutre di quella parola che i nostri artigiani chiamano "malissia"...

E vi è tutto un mondo sottoculturale che non ha base scientifica o filosofica, ma semplicemente empirica...



Moda e musica che si fondono insieme nell'accessorio per eccellenza: la borsa. Il tutto nel segno del made in Italy più autentico, in un mix di creatività e artigianalità. Così due fratelli di Lonigo, Graziano e Moreno Giacomello (43 e 47 anni), hanno sbaragliato la concorrenza al recente Macef di Milano. Il loro marchio Boron Moda e Musica («un atto d'amore verso nostra madre, scomparsa da poco») è stato nominato “Prodotto novità dell'anno” e si è aggiudicanto il premio “Miglior Accessorio Tailor Bags” - “per la ricercatezza delle decorazioni e l'estrema cura del dettaglio” - mettendo in fila i più importanti nomi del settore. Insomma un debutto da incorniciare per i due leoniceni che arrivano dal mondo della musica (compositore e produttore Graziano, musicista Moreno), ma che premia quasi tre anni di lavoro, studio, ricerca. E un'idea che ha appassionato sin da subito addetti ai lavori e buyer. Ogni borsa, infatti, rigorosamente fatta a mano in tutte le sue parti, è accompagnata da un cd musicale con tanto di bollino Siae a certificarne l'originalità e la garanzia del made in Italy. Borse di fatto numerate ad una ad una, pezzi unici, vere e proprie opere d'arte. Borse che parlano veneto. Per confenzionarle i due fratelli si sono affidati alle sapienti mani di due artigiani di Arzignano, Agostino Mioli e la moglie Adele Groppo, mentre Stefano Busato di Dolo si è occupato della stampa a raggi ultravioletti atossica (in Italia esistono solo due sole macchine per questo tipo di stampa). «Trovare il team giusto non è stato semplice - spiega Graziano - Pellame, cucitura a mano, stampa: tutto doveva essere fatto in Italia». Con quel sapore un po' retrò in grado di far sognare. Niente sito internet, niente e-commerce, ma un catalogo fatto rilegare a mano. «Possiamo dire di essere tornati agli anni '70 e l'intento è anche quello di ridare valore al negozio, altro aspetto molto apprezzato dai buyer». Che infatti a quanto pare non hanno perso tempo, prendendo letteralmente d'assalto il piccolo stand di Graziano e Moreno. Emirati Arabi, Cina, Giappone, Costa d'Avorio, Capo Verde, Svizzera: tutti pazzi per quei bauletti in pelle stampati in tema safari con gli occhi del leopardo che sembrano seguire il movimento delle persone. «Mai visto un prodotto così», «Voi Veneti siete proprio bravi, avete talento e creatività». È stato questo il tenore dei commenti. Due le linee presentate e dodici modelli. «Un successo inaspettato, per noi essere in nomination era già una vittoria», ammettono i due fratelli. Che dimostrano però di avere le idee ben chiare: «Vogliamo salvaguardare il made in Italy e far lavorare gente della nostra zona». Quanto? «Faremo tre, quattrocento borse al mese non di più - assicura Graziano -. Privilegiamo i concetti di lavorazione limitata e di qualità, verificando pezzo per pezzo. Anche perché partiamo dal cartamodello, che poi trasferiamo su pc, e ogni operazione richiede molto tempo: per fare i manici di una borsa, ad esempio, ci vogliono quasi tre ore di lavoro». Un ritorno al passato, al lavoro di bottega, per guardare al futuro attraverso la creazione di un prodotto di nicchia, di prestigio. Tanto che al Macef, nato come salone internazionale della casa, c'è stato anche chi ha richiesto le borse griffate Boron Moda e Musica come elementi di arredo e di design. Perché la creatività, alla fine, è senza confini. «E quella italiana ha da sempre qualcosa di speciale, per questo va salvaguardata».
Nicola Gobbo


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eccomi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai una cosa?
Parliamo della pratica di uno strumento musicale
I bambini imparano tantissimo per emulazione...

L'ho capito da loro...

"dai mostrami come si fa..."


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Ottobre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> Parliamo della pratica di uno strumento musicale
> I bambini imparano tantissimo per emulazione...


Verissimo. Io sono stato molto avvantaggiato dall'aver cominciato giovanissimo, il che mi ha reso possibile fare facilmente collegamenti tra culture musicali e strumentali diverse. Poi, Conservatorio a parte, ho mantenuto vivo il "metodo empirico", che invece spesso chi si fa erudito accantona per pregiudizio e (a volte) snobismo.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Verissimo. Io sono stato molto avvantaggiato dall'aver cominciato giovanissimo, il che mi ha reso possibile fare facilmente collegamenti tra culture musicali e strumentali diverse. Poi, Conservatorio a parte, ho mantenuto vivo il "metodo empirico", che invece spesso chi si fa erudito accantona per pregiudizio e (a volte) snobismo.


Hai voglia
Da cui il mio maestro che dice...
Sai il tale sona come un musicologo
ha studiato sui trattati di diteggiatura, ma non sulla tastiera...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2014)

*Eccolo...*

Per esempio questo film spiega in maniera egregia la portata della rivoluzione compiuta da Galileo Galilei...
A quanto pare fu la filosofia a dire alla scienza...OK...tutto quel che volete, ma siete sicuri che il vostro punto di osservazione sia assoluto?

[video=youtube;y5ZnbXjo45c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5ZnbXjo45c[/video]


----------



## Nobody (10 Ottobre 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non concordo sul fatto che l'oggettività della scienza si basi sulla soggettività dell'essere umano.
> C'è larga parte della matematica e fisica che non ha riscontri nella soggettività dell'individuo ma dà comunque misure tangibili.
> Forse era così all'inizio,* la soggettività delle percezioni umane è stata la scintilla che ha dato il via. Ma ora la scienza non ha bisogno, ne può, basarsi più su questo*. O rimarrà ancorata al poco che l'essere umano è in grado di percepire e capire. La matematica serve proprio a questo. Ad andare oltre a quello che la mente umana può concepire e analizzare.
> In matematica si possono studiare spazi a n dimensioni, che sono completamente fuori dalla capacità di astrazione umana, non li puoi visualizzare nella testa. Eppure ci sono strumenti che ti permettono di studiarli lo stesso. Anche se sono fuori da quello che la tua mente percepisce e capisce.
> Non so se mi sono spiegato.


Non direi proprio, anzi è la presenza e la soggettività dell'osservatore a far si che gli elettroni o i fotoni si comportino in un certo modo o meno. Direi che la fisica moderna semmai rivaluta pienamente questo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Ottobre 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Sperando che il link funzioni e non esca un'altra foto porno come l'ultima volta..
> 
> http://incomaemeglio.blogspot.sg/20...gn=Feed:+incomaemeglio+(in+coma+è+meglio)&m=1
> 
> Personalmente non concordo.


Considerando quando il merchandising oggi sia importante nel mondo scientifico, tanto importante da inculcare falsi improponibili, direi che io sarei per la filosofia. Sempre che non venga influenzata anche lei. Non ho dati sufficienti per valutarla.


----------



## Don Desiderio (1 Dicembre 2014)

A me sembra che la battaglia sia ormai persa, da parte della filosofia: basta guardarsi attorno, leggere qualche giornale (per capire che aria tira) o guardare un po' di tv o le pubblicità nella metro (idem) per comprendere che lo spirito filosofico sia esaurito, soprattutto a causa della modalità scientifica di vedere il mondo. 

Quando vedo le pubblicità degli shampoo o dei dentifrici o dei pannolini ambientati in presunti laboratori scientifici con personale in camice bianco che scruta nei microscopi; quando leggo (era sull'inserto settimanale del Corriere, tempo fa) che era stato individuato il punto del cervello responsabile del "male" nell'uomo (salvo poi rettificare che si intendeva non il male, ma la violenza: che è tutt'altro); quando sento che tutte le discussioni tra i non analfabeti si fermano davanti al nuovo totem della "neuroscienza", magari neanche sapendo di cosa si tratta e come funziona (neppure grossolanamente), confortati in ciò dalle più recenti news che narrano di "recenti studi dell'Università di Vattelapesca ha dimostrato che", con un punto rosso in un'immagine stilizzata del cervello per dimostrare che lì è situata l'origine del desiderio o dell'amore, allora capisco che c'è ben poco più da fare.

Leggere o rileggere i classici, forse. Ma c'è sempre il limite dello scritto, già segnalato dai Greci rispetto alla cultura orale: lo scritto non può rispondere, né sa difendersi da solo. Occorre avere buoni maestri, o amici ritenuti tali, che possano indicare una strada tra la miriade sconfinata di "considerazioni" o "riletture" o "interpretazioni" - ormai a questo si è ridotta la filosofia accademica -, o col quale aiutarsi a trovare una strada.

Heidegger scrisse brutalmente che "la scienza non pensa", ed è questo ciò che la distingue _realmente_ dalla filosofia: la scienza non riflette cioè su se stessa, ma va avanti secondo uno schema ripetitivo. 
Provate a fare una domanda ad un medico (esempio banale di professionista di formazione scientifica), che vada oltre la sua preparazione o la sua visione del mondo su di un caso medico, anche di sua stretta competenza: vi dirà "buona domanda" ma poi tace, o "questo non è scritto nei libri", e basta.

Sembra finita, storicamente, a partire da Hegel, proprio colui che, all'opposto di Kant, aveva fatto della "totalità" il centro della sua speculazione: totalità intesa come mediazione. 
Kant invece, proprio per trovare dei limiti oggettivi alla conoscenza umana, ne pose dei confini invalicabili, descrivendo in una meravigliosa indimenticabile pagina della _Critica della ragion pura_ il terreno della scienza come un'isola (la terraferma, l'_episteme_, che in greco vuol dire _stare sopra_) circondata da un mare in tempesta (la metafisica).

Mi sembra chiaro che se limiti la possibilità della  conoscenza alla sola terraferma, allora sulla terraferma non può che vigere la legge della scienza: non puoi andare avanti con elucubrazioni metafisiche prive di riscontri oggettivi. Soprattutto, poi, perché non sono "utili", cioè immediatamente utilizzabili. 
Lo codificherà Popper, con il concetto della falsificabilità: la metafisica non la puoi falsificare, dunque non è scientifica, cioè non è vera, e allora a che serve? A chi può importare più, allora, disquisire una vita intera su qualcosa sapendo già, in partenza, che non è vera? 
Non bisogna mai dimenticare che la verità è l'istanza originaria della filosofia: se le togli quella, cosa le resta? Altre branche, certo, come l'etica o la filosofia politica: ma puoi proporti di farle tralasciando il concetto di verità?
D'altra parte la scienza ti può dare una risposta sulla verità ad esempio di una legge fisica: ma si tratta nella quasi totalità di questioni quantitative, misurabili. 
La qualità però non la puoi misurare.
E neanche l'interiorità della coscienza umana.

L'unico (meglio, il più importante) che tentò una strada diversa fu nella prima parte del 900 il francese Bergson (accento sulla o), considerato non a caso "il grande rimosso del Novecento", del quale negli ultimi tempi ci si inizia ad interessare con maggior vigore, perché attualissimo. 
Egli aveva tra l'altro il dono di una scrittura brillante, tanto da ricevere il Nobel per la letteratura: e allora i filosofi che inventavano nuovi termini o scrivevano della "costituzione d'essere dell'Esserci", con tutti i loro seguaci e le loro confraternite, come dovevano considerarlo? 
Tra l'altro era francese, non tedesco (patria di Kant ed Hegel, poi anche Nietzsche, Schopenhauer, Schelling ecc.), e tra i due popoli, e rispettivi apparati accademici, non correva certo buon sangue.
Si interessò proprio, tra l'altro, dei rapporti tra scienza e filosofia, ed è interessante notare che la scienza del suo tempo era l'antenata delle nostre neuroscienza: si chiamava psicofisica, cioè la misurazione scientifica (fatta con strumenti dell'epoca) delle reazioni emotive. Per questo le sue critiche, i suoi ragionamenti, le sue riflessioni, stanno tornando a interessare molti, adesso.

Insomma, la vedo dura, sia in sé, dal punto di vista storico; sia anche perché, pur notando l'interesse di alcuni scienziati o pseudo tali verso questioni diverse da quelle meramente quantitative, noto una grande loro difficoltà nel trovare risposte confacenti alle loro domande: non tanto perché non sia possibile rispondervi, ma perché o non sanno cercare o preferiscono limitarsi a scopiazzare, citando o meno, qualche testo (no, qualche riga) di qualche filosofo per placarsi la coscienza, e mostrarsi al loro pubblico come scienziati illuminati, cioè filosofi, cioè quello che in origine non volevano essere. 

P.S.: troppo lunga, eh?


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Dicembre 2014)

Don Desiderio ha detto:


> P.S.: troppo lunga, eh?


Non sono particolarmente d'accordo con la tua riflessione, ma già ti voglio bene. Benvenuto.


----------



## Hellseven (2 Dicembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non sono particolarmente d'accordo con la tua riflessione, ma già ti voglio bene. *Benvenuto.*


Mi associo al benvenuto di George the Dog, concittadino.
Si vede che sei un filosofo della Magna Grecia, e io abbisogno di speculazioni in campo intellettuale quasi quanto necessito di eiaculazioni in campo fisiologico.


----------



## Tubarao (2 Dicembre 2014)

Don Desiderio ha detto:


> P.S.: troppo lunga, eh?


k:


----------



## sienne (2 Dicembre 2014)

Don Desiderio ha detto:


> A me sembra che la battaglia sia ormai persa, da parte della filosofia: basta guardarsi attorno, leggere qualche giornale (per capire che aria tira) o guardare un po' di tv o le pubblicità nella metro (idem) per comprendere che lo spirito filosofico sia esaurito, soprattutto a causa della modalità scientifica di vedere il mondo.
> 
> Quando vedo le pubblicità degli shampoo o dei dentifrici o dei pannolini ambientati in presunti laboratori scientifici con personale in camice bianco che scruta nei microscopi; quando leggo (era sull'inserto settimanale del Corriere, tempo fa) che era stato individuato il punto del cervello responsabile del "male" nell'uomo (salvo poi rettificare che si intendeva non il male, ma la violenza: che è tutt'altro); quando sento che tutte le discussioni tra i non analfabeti si fermano davanti al nuovo totem della "neuroscienza", magari neanche sapendo di cosa si tratta e come funziona (neppure grossolanamente), confortati in ciò dalle più recenti news che narrano di "recenti studi dell'Università di Vattelapesca ha dimostrato che", con un punto rosso in un'immagine stilizzata del cervello per dimostrare che lì è situata l'origine del desiderio o dell'amore, allora capisco che c'è ben poco più da fare.
> 
> ...



Ciao

sicuramente non è facile per la filosofia oggi a tener passo con le scoperte scientifiche ... 
e neanche ad essere innovativa ... visto che zoppica dietro la scienza ...  
Ma tutto ciò non le toglie neanche un capello, riguardo alla sua importanza che ancora oggi ha. 
Certo, c'è da chiedersi ... con cosa oggi debba occupassi la filosofia realmente? ... 
È difficile. Proprio per distinguerla chiaramente dalla scienza come è oggi: che è altamente distinta. 
Ma il suo compito è, come lo era una volta ... di occuparsi dell'insieme. Ma con gli occhi di oggi. 
Tradizionalmente l'insieme era non solo l'essere umano, ma proprio fino a Hegel una trilogia. 
La via oggi è invece - secondo me - proprio grazie alle varie critiche della onto-theologia,
il mondo con l'essere umano e il suo universo / lo spazio... il reale spazio fisico ... 



Solo così ... ma ne intendo troppo poco di queste cose ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (2 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao


ma cosa si vorrebbe? Tornare al classico problema di Dio-uomo-anima?
(Gott-Mensch-Seele (Welt)-Problem?) ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2014)

Don Desiderio ha detto:


> P.S.: troppo lunga, eh?


mi sta un pochino ansimando il mouse, però l'argomento è interessante.
Ci rifletto.
Ben tornato, mon petit chou.


----------



## Hellseven (2 Dicembre 2014)

Questo arriva, fa il filosofo, c'ha già le fans, scopro che era già noto ad alcune autorevoli esponenti del forum ....
A Woody Allen, beccate questa .... :rotfl::up:

[video=youtube;0AO2yhh_7gA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AO2yhh_7gA[/video]


----------



## Tradito? (2 Dicembre 2014)

E' la metafisica, una volta la regina della filosofia, ad entrare in conflitto ed essere sostituita dalla scienza. Altre branche  e discipline sono ancora vive e vegete.


----------



## tullio (5 Dicembre 2014)

Ma davvero l'opposizione è tra scienza e filosofia? Noterei questo: che la scienza, quella degli scienziati, incide pochissimo nella nostra vita quotidiana. Quello che incide, moltissimo, è la ricaduta della scienza: la tecnologia. In effetti il "vero" non è offerto a noi dalla scienza ("oggetto" la cui definizione è alquanto fumosa e, in ogni caso, filosofica) bensì dalla tecnologia che, offrendoci i risultati della scienza, la dimostra e, soprattutto, la giustifica. La scienza è vera perché la tecnologia la dimostra vera.
Apparentemente la scienza viene prima e la tecnologia ne è un risultato ma in effetti è il contrario: la tecnologia, la necessità di tecnologia, obbliga alla ricerca scientifica. Il sapere puro (la scienza) è il mezzo  i risultati pratici (la tecnica) sono il fine. Non spendiamo miliardi di euro per saperne di più: li spendiamo nella convinzione che possano farci vivere meglio.
Renderci conto di questo dimostra la necessità della filosofia.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Dicembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> *Ma davvero l'opposizione è tra scienza e filosofia*? Noterei questo: che la scienza, quella degli scienziati, incide pochissimo nella nostra vita quotidiana. Quello che incide, moltissimo, è la ricaduta della scienza: la tecnologia. In effetti il "vero" non è offerto a noi dalla scienza ("oggetto" la cui definizione è alquanto fumosa e, in ogni caso, filosofica) bensì dalla tecnologia che, offrendoci i risultati della scienza, la dimostra e, soprattutto, la giustifica. La scienza è vera perché la tecnologia la dimostra vera.
> Apparentemente la scienza viene prima e la tecnologia ne è un risultato ma in effetti è il contrario: la tecnologia, la necessità di tecnologia, obbliga alla ricerca scientifica. Il sapere puro (la scienza) è il mezzo  i risultati pratici (la tecnica) sono il fine. Non spendiamo miliardi di euro per saperne di più: li spendiamo nella convinzione che possano farci vivere meglio.
> Renderci conto di questo dimostra la necessità della filosofia.


Tra ragione e sentimento? Tra Dioniso e Mercurio? Tra Narciso e Boccadoro?


----------



## Don Desiderio (6 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Questo arriva, fa il filosofo, c'ha già le fans, scopro che era già noto ad alcune autorevoli esponenti del forum ....
> A Woody Allen, beccate questa .... :rotfl::up:
> 
> [video=youtube;0AO2yhh_7gA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AO2yhh_7gA[/video]


Ehi H7: se io sono Woody, allora tu sei la nordica formosa?


----------



## Hellseven (6 Dicembre 2014)

Don Desiderio ha detto:


> Ehi H7: se io sono Woody, allora tu sei la nordica formosa?


Te piacess a bionda, Giugiu' [emoji6] Putroppo no, la bionda personifica l'invidia che provo verso i filosofi [emoji16] e' il medium diciamo


----------



## Don Desiderio (6 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Te piacess a bionda, Giugiu' [emoji6] Putroppo no, la bionda personifica l'invidia che provo verso i filosofi [emoji16] e' il medium diciamo


Me piacess no, visto che lo manda a cagare!
... e poi in genere preferisco le brune, e non i maschietti!


----------



## Hellseven (6 Dicembre 2014)

Don Desiderio ha detto:


> Me piacess no, visto che lo manda a cagare!
> ... e poi in genere preferisco le brune, e non i maschietti!


Non sarà un rifiuto a far demordere Sam. Fortunatamente per gli spettatori . Grande film. E non ho dubbi sul tuo amare le donne, si scherzava . Have a great day Don[emoji6]


----------



## spleen (7 Dicembre 2014)

Continuo a pensare che in effetti non ci sia contrasto tra scienza e tecnologia, semmai contiguità, una contiguità che ultimamente vede più protagonista la scienza soltanto perchè la nostra ignoranza del mondo e del suo funzionamento è ancora abissale. Prima l'amico Don Desiderio (al quale dò il benvenuto) scriveva: - D'altra parte la scienza ti può dare una risposta sulla verità ad  esempio di una legge fisica: ma si tratta nella quasi totalità di  questioni quantitative, misurabili. -  Ebbene credo non sia proprio così, per fare ricerca servono idee, intuizioni ed inventiva, per "scoprire" servono creatività ed applicazione. E se anche fosse così, sarebbe già molto. (Mi sono commosso alla visione in TV del vecchio Higgs che riscuoteva con le lacrime agli occhi i meritati applausi della platea di scienziati che lo acclamavano dopo la dimostrazione dell' esistenza del "Bosone" a lui intitolato).
Ultimamente la filosofia è un po' in regressione per vari motivi es: fatica a tenere il passo con le scoperte scientifiche che dovrebbe inquadrare ed interpretare, parte sfavorita in una società globalizzata che punta molto alla concretezza e poco alla disquisizione. Infine secondo me fatica a trovare argomenti nuovi, cose non esplorate, non già dette. Provateci voi a dire qualcosa di veramente innovativo dopo tutto quello che è stato detto nel secolo scorso.


----------



## Don Desiderio (7 Dicembre 2014)

Proprio l'altroieri il supplemento culturale del Corriere della sera ha pubblicato questo articolo

http://lettura.corriere.it/cosi-le-neuroscienze-svelano-cosa-distingue-bello-e-sublime/

Imho il punto significativo, ai fini del nostro discorso, è quando gli autori, dopo una disamina elementare del problema dal punto di vista filosofico, scrivono:
_Tutte fantasia da filosofi? Tutt’altro._
​
Dove, secondo me, rivelatrice non è la domanda: è la risposta. 
Sono io (scienza) che ti dico che le tue non sono tutte fesserie (pardon, fantasie).

Insomma, a me pare - ovviamente so che questo è solo un esempio, ma, anche solo per la sua contemporaneità col nostro discorso, mi sembra rappresentativo di un atteggiamento diffuso - che il "discorso dello scienziato" ormai è giunto a questo punto: dal confronto iniziale (fine 800 / inizi 900), si è passati alla delegittimazione (metà/fine 900), per arrivare ora a chiudere il cerchio: sono io, la scienza, ormai monopolista del sapere umano, a dire a te filosofia che non dici tutte ca**ate, perché qualcosa te la posso dimostrare. 
Un atteggiamento allo stesso tempo autoritario e derisorio.

P.S.: grazie a tutti i nuovi (Sbriciolata compresa) amici per i saluti e l'interesse mostrato verso il mio post precedente: troverò il tempo di confrontarmi col punto di vista di ognuno, per continuare la nostra chiacchierata.


----------

